# Changing video card on laptop?



## satz (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is possible to change / upgrade the video card on a laptop?

Thanks!


----------



## asc (Nov 21, 2008)

unfortunately, i'm no expert, but the little i know is that it really depends on your laptop: some have removable video cards while others are built into the motherboard and therefore can't be replaced alone.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Nov 21, 2008)

Probably not. As mentioned above, in laptops it is usually built into the motherboard. But you should be able to find out online by looking up your specific laptop at OEM or call them.


----------



## satz (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2008)

It is possible. There are laptop parts suppliers out there. Consider, though, that it might be very expensive to repair but it's not impossible. You just have to make sure you pay attention when you're taking the laptop apart. There are forums that can help you on this.


----------



## satz (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Rich.

I don't think I am up to opening it up myself though...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2008)

It's really not that hard. If the thing is broken then what do you have to lose? You might as well open it up and take a look at it and see how hard it is before you give up.

I'm pretty adventurous. I took apart my DLP TV once to change the color wheel and was convinced at one point that I would never get it back together but I did and fixed it. These things are solid state components that slide in and out of connections. You might even find that you can re-seat the video card.

Also, how do you know that your video card is bad and that you don't just have a bad driver? Are you getting no video whatsoever when you post or does the screen go black and stay that way after it boots to Windows?


----------



## satz (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I think you caught me out here.

The reason I wanted to upgrade was because a computer game I have won't run. So my card isn't broken, its just old.

So since that's the reason, I am not so keen on risking my laptop...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2008)

That's funny. I think you might find after upgrading that the video game would be sluggish on a laptop even with a new video card. Other I/O functions on laptops are bottlenecks to performance.


----------



## satz (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess that's an indication I should spend my time on things more profitable...

Thanks for the help though. I appreciate it.


----------



## asc (Nov 21, 2008)

satz said:


> Well, I think you caught me out here.
> 
> The reason I wanted to upgrade was because a computer game I have won't run. So my card isn't broken, its just old.
> 
> So since that's the reason, I am not so keen on risking my laptop...



lol, i can sympathize. i used to enjoy computer games before my 2 little boys showed up.


----------

